# gentoo-sources-2.6.23-r3

## khenske

Hallo Leute, schon bemerkt? Im den oben erwähnten gentoo-sourcen fehlt der forcedeth Treiber (Nvidia Netzwerkchip). Warum ist das so? Bei den gentoo-sourcen 2.6.22 und vorher war er noch da. Wo ist er hin?  :Question: 

----------

## schachti

Fehlt definitiv nicht, ich habe diesen Kernel selbst mit forcedeth am Laufen. "Device Drivers" - "Network device support" - "Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)", dort erst "EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers" aktivieren und dann "nForce Ethernet support" auswählen.

----------

## khenske

Danke für die Antwort. Glatt übersehen.

----------

## LeonGaultier

Dafür fehlt da aber bootsplash Unterstützung und der vga-tng Treiber. Oder ich war auf die schnelle auch blind    :Smile: 

----------

## musv

 *LeonGaultier wrote:*   

> Dafür fehlt da aber bootsplash Unterstützung und der vga-tng Treiber. Oder ich war auf die schnelle auch blind   

 

vesa-tng wurde durch uvesafb ersetzt.

----------

## LeonGaultier

Gut dann schaue ich es mir mal näher an

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *LeonGaultier wrote:*   

> Gut dann schaue ich es mir mal näher an

 

Da Info am Anfang sehr zu empfehlen, es erleichterte mir eine menge Stress.. das Englische Wiki zu dem Thema ist wohl diesmal nicht so aktuell wie das deutsche ;)

Edit: Nur damit das nicht allzu sehr verwirt. Ich meinte mit aktueller eigentlich nur den ersten Abschnitt über uvesafb.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Mon Dec 31, 2007 7:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LeonGaultier

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *LeonGaultier wrote:*   Gut dann schaue ich es mir mal näher an 
> 
> Da Info am Anfang sehr zu empfehlen, es erleichterte mir eine menge Stress.. das Englische Wiki zu dem Thema ist wohl diesmal nicht so aktuell wie das deutsche 

 

Sieht sehr gut aus. Habe es erstmal auf die schnelle ans Rennen bekommen. Schaue es mir die Tage mal in Ruhe an.

Gruß Leon

----------

